# Live chumming for tuna



## Capteddie (Oct 15, 2007)

I shot this video sunday april 1st. We were out about 18-20 miles offshore live chumming with pogies for yellowfin tuna. We had a blast sending pogies to certain death lol
http://youtu.be/s5-6vjZgro0


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Awesome video capt!!


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Very cool video. Don'y have to guess about that being fun.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

great video!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

I don't care how many times I hear that sound, it never gets old. That's the signature intro to a good fight


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Thanks for the video. That's fun...!!! Great you didn't add music.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

This may be a stupid question, but what is "live chumming"'


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Pilchards, pogies, Menhaden.


----------



## Capteddie (Oct 15, 2007)

Throwing out live pogies for chum instead of cutting them up. Works great but it's hard to get enough bait to do it around venice


----------

